# Mail et corbeille "sur mon Mac" ?



## mOOnSlide (28 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir.
Un truc que je ne comprend pas sur mail, je me suis créé un compte pour recevoir mon courriel, pas d eproblème tous fonctionne.
Par contre à l'intérieur de l'icone corbeille j'ai la corbeille avec le nom de mon compte et une autre cobeille intitulée "Sur mon Mac" ?  
ça sert à quoi ? puis je la supprimer ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2006)

Non. Tu la laisses là où elle est  Il me semble que c'est une boîte par défaut et que mieux vaut laisser Mail s'en débrouiller.
Voilà une chose que les courielleurs n'aiment pas : qu'on joue avec leurs boîtes par défaut.


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Avril 2006)

bompi, tu peux nous en dire plus! car moi cette poubelle je l'ai virée... et je n'ai pas de problèmes. a-t-elle une fonction précise?


----------



## mOOnSlide (28 Avril 2006)

Oki merci beaucoup. Je m'appraitais à la virer..arrfff j'ai bien fais d'attentre ta réponse  
Je vais donc la laisser là ou elle est, promis !  

Merci


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2006)

En fait non, je ne peux pas en dire plus 
C'est simplement que je ne tiens pas à contrarier Mail en lui virant ses boîtes par défaut. Chez moi aussi, elle est là et ne contient rien. Mais mon expérience est qu'assez souvent les applications de ce type aiment à avoir une boîte par défaut en cas de défaut des autres boîtes (genre : on réinitialise tous les comptes).
Mais si ça marche sans ça, c'est parfait ... [je me demande si ce n'est pas lié aussi à .Mac]


----------



## richard-deux (29 Avril 2006)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi cette poubelle "Sur mon Mac" se crée de temps en temps?
Je n'ai pas de .mac.

J'ai 4 comptes mail et certains emails ne vont pas dans les différentes poubelles mais dans une nouvelle. :rateau: 

Pour ma part, je supprime la poubelle "Sur mon Mac", je n'ai encore jamais eu de problèmes.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2006)

Il est normal que cette corbeille apparaisse. Les messages que l'on supprime peuvent soit être mis à la corbeille en local... mais aussi rester dans une poubelle, en ligne. Ça c'est à régler dans les options.

Mais je conçois que tout ça est loin d'être vraiment très clair.


----------

